# Howrse?



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am! It is a slightly guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was a huge fan a couple years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

What? lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mystykat said:


> What? lol


It's a website, google it  Breeding, horsey game. It's really addicting


I completely forgot I had an account!!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's a website, google it  Breeding, horsey game. It's really addicting
> 
> 
> I completely forgot I had an account!!


Uh oh.. another horse site to get addicted to.. EEP!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eee I spent too much on passes, got rid of my account, rejoined and now spent a load more on passes haha!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I was a member of that site for years (username Equiniphile, go figure), but lost interest when the entire site changed a few years back. Things got too dang complicated, and suddenly we went from having three-star horses to breeding 20**'s!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Uh-Oh, this sounds scary.....Will have to check it out though.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great website. A bit confusing to start but super addictive!! Although I'm addicted to anything horsey XD


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to play a long time ago, got pretty high up in the standings then just quit for whatever reason


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to play it about 5 years ago. I got so addicted, I let it take over my life. I managed to get my equestrian centre up to 8th rank and bred the first arab x connemara green star. :roll: Jesus, I wasted so much of life on that on-line game. I have vowed NEVER ever to get addicted to online games again!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Horselover1215 said:


> Great website. A bit confusing to start but super addictive!! Although I'm addicted to anything horsey XD



I joined a few days ago. Interesting game but confusing in the beginning.

The key here is balance. Nothing wrong playing but you do have to know when to put it aside for other things, and when to play a bit more.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to play a few years ago, then stopped, and then the other day I got bored and started again. :lol:
I think I like how it used to be better but this new way is an acceptable waste of time too... haha!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

It awesome game and did it a few times, but its on the computer and your not always around one. A real horse is a little easyer to take care of.


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

My username on Howrse is Arthur13


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sadly addicted. I played from 2010-2011, and then I stopped due to being so addicted. Now I'm back! Haha =P My username is Happy_Day


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd game of it... I play till I can't go any further without paying, then stop for a while :lol:. It's improved since the first time I started.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I was a member of that site for years (username Equiniphile, go figure), but lost interest when the entire site changed a few years back. Things got too dang complicated, and suddenly we went from having three-star horses to breeding 20**'s!


It's getting up to 40**'s now!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay I just made my account.. so much fun! I like it this way wayyy better!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im on my first account, that I made 6 years ago.....Im new hampton on it


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaaaah! i had it forever....had 30 plus horses level ten! grrrr it deleted it while i was at basic for "inactivity" and i never started over....i am today though haha


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh jeeze. I play on the Canadian version...well...havent been on it except to just keep it up for months.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah, jeeze. I knew it was only a matter of time before someone brought up Howrse. I was super addicted about a year ago. I made darn sure I was able to get online to take care of my horses every day. Even if it was just to feed, etc. I finally quit and deleted my game because I got frustrated with the set up. It started to remind me too much of Zynga games where it seemed the only way you could really excel is if you spent real money. :roll: 

I've been thinking of rejoining here lately and just take it for what its worth. Should someone open a Howrse thread in "Games" here on horseforum.com so the experienced players can help the new ones? I'd be more than happy to answer questions pertaining to the game. The forum on Howrse wasn't that great either. Lots of stiff rules about what you could and could not talk about.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm Wallaby on there as well (super unexpected, I know, hahaha).


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh jeeze. I just remembered I DO have an account on the International version. hahahahahaha.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Oh jeeze. I just remembered I DO have an account on the International version. hahahahahaha.


Thats what I have! lol


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

I was on the US version. Is the international one better?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm cowgirlke on there....but I haven't been on in ages.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no, not another addictive online venue...must...look...away!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay I just made my account.. so much fun! I like it this way wayyy better!



Put up your username and I will add you as friend....My name will be obvious..as Spyder is easy to remember.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Thanks a lot. I just logged back on for the first time in a few minths. I'm so addicted. 

I'm Icrazyaboutu on there.

And I totally liked the old version better. Where the peggys and unis were great and two stars was completely amazing.. I just cant keep up anymore.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

With Grace said:


> Oh no, not another addictive online venue...must...look...away!


Join the Dark Side. Muahahaha!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to play, when they did only have the 2* and what not, stopped for a while then joined back up last year.

I was trying to play it so I didn't inbreed my horses, very hard as most the horses on there are inbred, I think I just ended up giving up.

Should go check it out again..


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to play all the time, i bought passes and had heaps good horses and unicorns then they changed it all and bought out all the new versions and i didnt really enjoy it anymore.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm LeenieO on there. I've been playing for a year and a half or so, I love it. I try not to get caught up in the whole GP race and just breed and play at my own pace.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Put up your username and I will add you as friend....My name will be obvious..as Spyder is easy to remember.


MissSky

My horse is already 2 and 15.1!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Just joined it! Anyone feel free to add me. Kaymay815. Oh how I love the horse games!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> MissSky
> 
> My horse is already 2 and 15.1!



If you or anyone new needs help just let me know.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

US version or International?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

if anybody wants to add me my usernames bronchick771


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm willing to give help as well, I love helping people  

This time around I'm not buying passes. Now I have a real horse I need to spend that money on. lol


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I just re-checked it out. They show when your howrse ranks in worse then 3rd now!? I am so confused. All my howrses sucks now. Bleh. But, on the plus side I have a pass!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Grrr my horse is 3yrs old so I can now compete, but I need tack. In order to do that I need to go to the store but I need to have been playing for 20 days. This is my first and so now I have to wait 19 days to go? Boo.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

^ It is possible to just find tack in the UFOs that pop up on certain pages, also some of the places you can board your horse at have tack you can use for free


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> If you or anyone new needs help just let me know.


Will do. So far doing well.. completed the tutorial and have a mare and earned a stallion (I think, it just says male.)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Will do. So far doing well.. completed the tutorial and have a mare and earned a stallion (I think, it just says male.)


 Its a stud. You have to pay more to casterate.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

SMCLeenie said:


> ^ It is possible to just find tack in the UFOs that pop up on certain pages, also some of the places you can board your horse at have tack you can use for free


Oh okay thanks! So far I have only found an apple!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Grrr my horse is 3yrs old so I can now compete, but I need tack. In order to do that I need to go to the store but I need to have been playing for 20 days. This is my first and so now I have to wait 19 days to go? Boo.


I've been playing for a few hours and already took my first Dressage test. The place you board your horse may have tack you can use, or you can buy some for reasonable prices. Why do you have to wait that long?


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Grrr my horse is 3yrs old so I can now compete, but I need tack. In order to do that I need to go to the store but I need to have been playing for 20 days. This is my first and so now I have to wait 19 days to go? Boo.


Once you get past the first few weeks it's a lot of fun. You'll be able to do a lot more


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

gaelgirl on Howrse as well, feel free to add me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Its a stud. You have to pay more to casterate.


Ah, well that means I could start a breeding thing.. but I'm going to wait till I know how that all works haha


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh heres a hint, get old horses that are NOT immortal. When they die you earn passes! But they have to be at least 30 years old.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Oh heres a hint, get old horses that are NOT immortal. When they die you earn passes!


Just make sure they're 30 or older, otherwise you don't get the pass.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay thanks everyone! Just got through it!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooo now I just got another pretty Spanish horse! XD


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea. And stroking the howrses in the Safe Haven can earn you eqqus, apples, or turnips


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I never got into Howrse but I'm totally addicted to Equine Ranch... 

Guilty pleasures...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Grrr my horse is 3yrs old so I can now compete, but I need tack. In order to do that I need to go to the store but I need to have been playing for 20 days. This is my first and so now I have to wait 19 days to go? Boo.



I have a chincoteague pony that is 7 years and with all tack.

I have it in the sale but can cancel the sale and put it in reserve for you. I have to charge the smallest amount which is 500equs but willing to do so if you want something a bit farther along.

I also have a Connemera that is 6 with full tack and can pull that one out of the sale also.

I also have a Shagya Arabian that is 4 months that I can do the same--just PM me.


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I never got into Howrse but I'm totally addicted to Equine Ranch...
> 
> Guilty pleasures...


I've never heard of Equine Ranch...Time to start googling :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Horse SIM Game

Super realistic. It's amazing. My username is KnollwoodFarm.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to buy four horses to complete one of the achievement thing but after I'm done with it I won't need them. 
Add me as Icrazyaboutu and I can give you some horses. *Anyone*


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I have to buy four horses to complete one of the achievement thing but after I'm done with it I won't need them.
> Add me as Icrazyaboutu and I can give you some horses. *Anyone*


Are you on the international server or the US server?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

US server


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Spyder said:


> I have a chincoteague pony that is 7 years and with all tack.
> 
> I have it in the sale but can cancel the sale and put it in reserve for you. I have to charge the smallest amount which is 500equs but willing to do so if you want something a bit farther along.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that would be awesome! I would probably like the chincoteague and Connemera!


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> US server


Rats, I use the international server


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang! Well, if you ever come to the US one, just ask for a horse. Mine are all outdated or bought because they were cheap..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Horse SIM Game
> 
> Super realistic. It's amazing. My username is KnollwoodFarm.


Well it lost me on the first page.

Has some view screenshots pop up over the place where you would register with no way of getting rid of it.

So if the rest of the game is this disorganized..no thank you.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Oh yeah that would be awesome! I would probably like the chincoteague and Connemera!



Take a look at the three and let me know which one. Personally the Chincoteahue is the better one.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Take a look at the three and let me know which one. Personally the Chincoteahue is the better one.


Okay I'll take the Chincoteague!  Thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Add me as Icrazyaboutu


I can't find you on there, try adding me. MissSky


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Okay I'll take the Chincoteague!  Thank you!



OK I am going to cancel the sale and put it in the reserved sale for you and only you can buy it...give me about 10 minutes.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, I just finished registering and my user name there is the same here. US version.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm on the US server so I can only find some of you guys.. If youre on the US one, add me!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Okay I'll take the Chincoteague!  Thank you!



OK just go to the sale page and click on reserved sale. You will find Destiny there and he will be yours with all tack included. Has a third in dressage already to his name.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I'm on the US server so I can only find some of you guys.. If youre on the US one, add me!


Is that why? Can I cheat and change servers.. add you, and then go back to International? :lol:

EDIT: Darn.. doesn't work that way


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Is that why? Can I cheat and change servers.. add you, and then go back to International? :lol:
> 
> EDIT: Darn.. doesn't work that way


 Nope. Sorry


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Spyder said:


> OK just go to the sale page and click on reserved sale. You will find Destiny there and he will be yours with all tack included. Has a third in dressage already to his name.


I guess I will need to wait 9 days. :-|


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> I guess I will need to wait 9 days. :-|



That is ok it will be there for you. Can't do much at my end. He can stay there for 30 days.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I just birthed two 5*ed colts. Anyone on the US server want them? Theyre arabs.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Spyder said:


> That is ok it will be there for you. Can't do much at my end. He can stay there for 30 days.


Okay, thanks again!


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Used to be HUGE into it two years ago... got out of it and now all my high star (at the time) horses are worthless. The kids got me into it and then I obsessed.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I tried it, and I can't seem to keep my horse happy or in good health.
No reflection on reality, I assure you.....

:?
I suck. lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> I tried it, and I can't seem to keep my horse happy or in good health.
> No reflection on reality, I assure you.....
> 
> :?
> I suck. lol


Aww nooo it's much easier now. Time doesn't pass unless you log on and you can see how much energy and whatnot it takes out.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Spyder said:


> Well it lost me on the first page.
> 
> Has some view screenshots pop up over the place where you would register with no way of getting rid of it.
> 
> So if the rest of the game is this disorganized..no thank you.



Hmmm, never had that problem. It's actually the most organized and realistic game I've ever played. 

If your into genetics, I recommend it.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I just birthed two 5*ed colts. Anyone on the US server want them? Theyre arabs.


I'll take them.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Kay. PM me


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

just got my 3rd breeding farm operational...i now have a QH, TB, and arab farm! yessss. you can get tack by putting your horse in the stall too.....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

You can also get blankets and salt licks from the stalls


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Horse SIM Game
> 
> Super realistic. It's amazing. My username is KnollwoodFarm.



I actually got past the log in.

This is a no way site for me.

Not only is the text almost unreadable ( Black text against a brown background) but the game play is EXTREMELY complicated. You do what they ask and nothing happens.

Would not recommend this site to anyone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Not only is the text almost unreadable ( Black text against a brown background)


Yeah that was enough to put me off.. my eyes were burning. Sucks having sensitive eyes!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

p.s if any of the new people need a cheap board till they can open their own ec look me up my boards only 10e and i have lots of meadows and 3 of the biigest stalls available. 2 of them have showers hint hint!

also just pm me if you want me to reserve or just go to the board and lodging page and look up Three Rivers Ranch


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

WOAH

I start this, get a few replies, go to bed and BOOM it exploded xD

I'm DuffyDuck on the int. Add me if you want! I'm always in the habit of helping newbies out ;D


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha duffy i already sent u a request


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

;D
I will accept when I get home then! Cant access it at work rubbish!

I'm in to breeding my GV at the moment.. got a load of Greyfells I'd rather get rid of though haha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i have *3 *breeding farms ima die with all taht work! haha


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> got a load of Greyfells I'd rather get rid of though haha


I am right there with you on that front.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ha i dont have any....wana trade one of mine for one of yours? haha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't trade them.. otherwise mine would have GONE haha sorry!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaah. idk today was the first time ive been on in awhile....they didnt have them last time i got on haha....how do you get em?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

from HOPS etc, but not anymore.

I spent a fortune getting them ahaha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

BarebackNightRide on the international I believe... Feel free to friend me!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> ;D
> I will accept when I get home then! Cant access it at work rubbish!
> 
> I'm in to breeding my GV at the moment.. got a load of Greyfells I'd rather get rid of though haha



You didn't tell me you had any Greyfells. Can't get them anymore. Still not sure what they are but let me know about them.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah, yeah thats because I don't do anything with them.. i think I have 3/4... maybe.. i female, rest are males! I don't get what they are either ahahah!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

just joined the US version. will have to start playing later - username - wetrain17


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> WOAH
> 
> I start this, get a few replies, go to bed and BOOM it exploded xD
> 
> I'm DuffyDuck on the int. Add me if you want! I'm always in the habit of helping newbies out ;D


Yeah it's way addicting! I added you. Already have 3 horses.. two 3 year olds and one 6 year old. Weird, lol.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hehe, will add you all once I've finished with Duffy this evening


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> just joined the US version. will have to start playing later - username - wetrain17


I sent you a friend request.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

i just started and im addicted.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah it's way addicting! I added you. Already have 3 horses.. two 3 year olds and one 6 year old. Weird, lol.



It isn't the amount of horses but the quality of them. I got rid of many that were given me and bought most of the ones I have now. I have one that wins virtually every time I send her out.

There is a magical number of 20 wins you are supposed to get by the time the horse is aged 20 and my best horse has 18 wins already and is only 5...only out of placing 3 times.

I breed that one (is a mare) and her babies sell for 20,000 plus eqs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> It isn't the amount of horses but the quality of them.


Yeah I know I'm diligently training them, riding them, and entering them in competitions when they're ready. I did "win" this trained but not skilled 6 year old stud, though, so that's kind of a bummer haha but I'm slowly figuring it out.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't believe I'm just seeing this thread!! 

I left my game a month ago when I got addicted to Skyrim, slowly started playing it again. But if anyone wants some Purebred Gypsy's, Appys or Paints let me know 8l got too many Howrses and not enough time :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tianimalz said:


> Can't believe I'm just seeing this thread!!
> 
> I left my game a month ago when I got addicted to Skyrim, slowly started playing it again. But if anyone wants some Purebred Gypsy's, Appys or Paints let me know 8l got too many Howrses and not enough time :lol:


Im in the same boat, of having too many and not enough time! lol


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Im in the same boat, of having too many and not enough time! lol


I get like virtually attached to some of them, I just don't want to sell them to anybody either 8l UHG.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Used to when I was younger, but I got bored!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Join again Casey! Looks like it might have changed!

I'm like.. oh, just a bit longer! This week I have neglected it though, too tired!!! I know once I start, I'll never stop xD


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay so I can't login anymore 

It says sorry unable to connect must have wrong password or username, I've changed it already and entered that one but it still says the same thing.

I won't be able to sign up again because you can't make two accounts on the same email address, this is actually really depressing I needed a boredom beater.

My username was RedTree, could someone just look it up to see if it's there?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Or could someone report it? I can't seem to find a contact us on the home page...


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

RedTree said:


> Okay so I can't login anymore
> 
> It says sorry unable to connect must have wrong password or username, I've changed it already and entered that one but it still says the same thing.
> 
> ...


I looked and I couldn't find anyone with the username RedTree (or anything similar to it) on the international server. Maybe you had your account on a different server?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep im on it!  love it ! Finally got a unicorn on it! Haha


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I played that but it was pretty boring...lol..I enjoy playing around on this one...

HuntAndJump.com: Free Horse Genetics GameHunt & Jump Inc: Virtual Horse Game

Because the genetics are realistic


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RedTree said:


> Okay so I can't login anymore
> 
> It says sorry unable to connect must have wrong password or username, I've changed it already and entered that one but it still says the same thing.
> 
> ...


Do you only have one email address?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

It won't let me connect either. I know what my password is, I just can't seem to find the username! I have tried all the usernames I always use and nothing... I don't think I set it up with an email address either...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> It won't let me connect either. I know what my password is, I just can't seem to find the username! I have tried all the usernames I always use and nothing... I don't think I set it up with an email address either...



Your username is Kaymay815

That is the one that is on my friends list.


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a huge fan! I have been an elite breeder for a very long time but due to the stress of being in the number 1 arab breeding group i stepped back for a while. Friend me--> Indianfeather


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooh me!!! Haha, I love that game. It's so addicting!


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, and it deletes your account if you don't log on for 3 months. It stinks, I know.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot again. I just made an international account too. So now I'm on the US and international... 
Add me! I'm Icrazyaboutu ... 
Yea. Pretty surprising name, huh? 
I sent requests to some of you but then after 10, it told me I couldnt request anyone else today.. Boo.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I've had my account for like... 3 years, so it's just sitting happily on the international :lol: Feel free to add me, same username (because I'm sooooo creative like that.)


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> I've had my account for like... 3 years, so it's just sitting happily on the international :lol: Feel free to add me, same username (because I'm sooooo creative like that.)


Well there all easy to remember the username! LOL


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Well there all easy to remember the username! LOL


_Exactly. _ Between a horse, children and three dogs; there's enough to have to remember without a username getting in the way :lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

kittersrox said:


> I looked and I couldn't find anyone with the username RedTree (or anything similar to it) on the international server. Maybe you had your account on a different server?


 
Nah it was deffinatly international as it always asked when I used to login to change to the Australian one.
That's werid because I did try and create a new account and it said RedTree username was already in use, but if it's been deactivated surely I should be able to use it again?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Do you only have one email address?


 
yer, only one email address


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha yeah it's a guilty pleasure of mine... It's strangely addictive

Bree J if anyone wants to add me, I don't mind


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to play ALOT. Now hardly. How sad..


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

So, when I do a competition, will it show me immediately in my winnings if I placed?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I AM GOING TO GET BACK ON, grrr this is actually killing me.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> So, when I do a competition, will it show me immediately in my winnings if I placed?


Not until 5 horses have entered the competition. When that happens, it does show fairly quickly.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So I joined up again xD

I am now known as BlueTree xD
add me


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Oooh! I so am going to start playing again! Howrse and I have an on and off relationship. I am very dedicated during the time periods when our relationship is "on", haha.
rainorshine on Canadian or International server, feel free to add me.

Let me go investigate what kind of mess of a horse breeding program I left off with on there, lol.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow how I wish I didn't find this thread 

I used to play a lot, but figured, hey, I don't really want to study for midterms right now. So joined again I did. Same username as on here


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

jenainy said:


> rainorshine on Canadian or International server, feel free to add me.


Can't find you!



DieselPony said:


> Same username as on here


I think I sent you a friend request haha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

DressageIsDancing. 

Add me


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wow, I have been on there almost since it started, lol Horsebabe91


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

USA - Charming Acres
Int - Got Spots

According to my husband, I spend more time taking care of my e-horses than I do HIM .. hehehe


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok: another question. 

My horse of 9 years isn't gaining any skills when we go on rides. He hasn't finished training yet (jumping and trot), would that have anything to do with it? His current level of skills isn't near his genetic potential. For dressage he has 166 skills with a potential of 208. Any ideas?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah I used to play this game last year, I was addicted! I stopped playing and deleted my account because I couldn't compete with the rankings, im didnt allow myself to pay for passes :lol:

Also the game got very confusing, and there is lots of new stuff on it now so I doubt I would be ale to jump back in and understand :shock:

Was such a good game though!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Show him. He will gain skills just by entering. When you choose the class, it will tell you which skills it effects. Then you can see what he gained on his timeline .... hope that helps!



PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Ok: another question.
> 
> My horse of 9 years isn't gaining any skills when we go on rides. He hasn't finished training yet (jumping and trot), would that have anything to do with it? His current level of skills isn't near his genetic potential. For dressage he has 166 skills with a potential of 208. Any ideas?


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

I just joined! thatgirlcaitlin on international!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm ellygraceee on International and Australian servers


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

texasgal said:


> Show him. He will gain skills just by entering. When you choose the class, it will tell you which skills it effects. Then you can see what he gained on his timeline .... hope that helps!


Awesome, thankyou!


----------

